# Hi there!



## Emanuelle (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi there! My name is Emanuelle, I'm 17, I'm working towards my black belt in Shotokan Karate and just received my green belt in Taekwondo. Although I've ben involved in Martial Arts for little over 3 years, I can honestly say that there's nothing I love more. I look forward to learning as much as I can!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello Emanuelle, welcome to MT!  We have a great group of knowledgeable people here in the Korean martial arts forums.  Look forward to seeing you on the threads!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to MT. Jump in and tell us about yourself. The TKD section is always particularly active.


----------



## MJS (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Instructor (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome, and may I say that was one of the best intro's I've read on here in awhile. Good luck with your training.


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 22, 2012)

Greetings to you, and welcome aboard.................


----------



## stickarts (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 22, 2012)

:wavey:


----------



## Emanuelle (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to MT, Lots of people on here are multi-taskers in the martial arts so you should feel right at home!

Chris


----------



## OKenpo942 (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------

